

Try Demo: Play space invaders on computer browser & control with an iphone/ipad - wowfat
http://www.webdigi.co.uk/blog/2012/using-an-ios-device-to-control-a-game-on-your-browser/

======
sorotpe
Good work. Finally some good use case for QRcodes to pair device and computer.

------
pilot_pirx
cute. though it hangs sometimes.

~~~
wowfat
probably the hacker news traffic load

